# Delonghi EAM3200 infuser stuck up inside body



## tadywankenobi (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi there,

I've a Delonghi EAM3200 that's a few years old now. I bought it second hand really cheap cause someone had stuck green coffee beans into it and, in the process of cleaning it out, they hadn't put the grinder section back together properly. I fixed it and we got a brand new coffee machine for €50.

Anyway, the backstory is to explain that I've taken it apart a few times in my efforts to fix it so I'm not afraid to get inside the machine.

Lately at the end of a brew cycle it's started making a really loud grinding sound and we haven't been able to figure out why. We've cleaned it thoroughly and made sure everything is as it should be but today, when I made a coffee, I got the coffee but then the infuser stayed stuck up inside the machine and the 4 red lights (water, grinds, alarm, descale) are cycling non-stop. I've tried unplugging and resetting, nothing seems to work. I've pressed the two coffee buttons for 10, 20 and 30 seconds and then the power button. I've left it unplugged and off for an hour. Nothing resets it. I plug it in and turn it on and instantly, the 4 lights start to flash alternately.

This evening I took the whole thing apart and removed the heating plate to get at the infuser from the other side, but it's empty. There's no grounds in there, nor anything blocking. While I was there I cleaned a few o-rings and made sure everything was connected correctly. Put the whole thing back together and still nothing.

Has anyone any ideas how I might resolve this? None of the Delonghi videos or any Magnifica related videos have anything that matches or provide any solutions.

You folks are my last hope before it goes in the recycling.

Thanks


----------



## tadywankenobi (Apr 16, 2018)

Hmm... in tidying up, I just found a ball bearing and a small slice of broken plastic that must have fallen out the back. I have no idea where these came from. I think it's beyond my capabilities of repair.


----------

